# Kindle app



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the app for the kindle. Do I have to register my iPad to get to my account on my kindle.
Thanks


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just have to sign into your Amazon account on the iPad I believe.  Has been a month or so since I set mine up though, so I may be forgetting a step.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I


mooshie78 said:


> Just have to sign into your Amazon account on the iPad I believe. Has been a month or so since I set mine up though, so I may be forgetting a step.


I tried signing on using my email address and password, but it keeps saying invalid. Do I have to register
A new account?

Thanks


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

amyberta said:


> I
> 
> I tried signing on using my email address and password, but it keeps saying invalid. Do I have to register
> A new account?
> ...


Don't use a new account, or you won't be able to share books between Kindle and iPad.

My suspicion is you have a minor error in the email or password you are using. Perhaps you changed your password and forgot, or there is a capitalization thing?


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Should be able to use your existing account... I'm sure I just had to log in initially and it figured out how to sync everything together.

There's a page on Amazon.com that shows you which devices are hooked up to your account... if you go to YOUR ACCOUNT and then MANAGE YOUR KINDLE I think that takes you there. Might help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what it says on Amazon's web page about using the Kindle for iPad app:


> Managing Your Registration
> To register the Kindle application and access content from the Kindle store, you'll need to have an Amazon.com account. Amazon.com recognizes most accounts established with our non-U.S. sites. If you live outside the United States and use the Kindle application, please see the Using Kindle for iPad/iPhone if You Live Outside the United States Help page.
> 
> Logging into your Amazon.com account through the Kindle application registers your device to your Amazon.com account and gives you access to your existing Kindle Library.
> ...


So, you must have the correct login for your Amazon account (and this is the only way you will be able to access previously purchased content) AND you must register the device from within the Kindle for iPad app.

Hope this helps, let us know!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody, everything is fine now.


----------

